# Edging: Do you do it?



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I do this with my wife, but not too often. In my experience, it does lead to better orgasms, but it can also cause some women to lose out too. My wife is one of those women who needs concentration to get to an O. Throwing her off of her rhythm can lead to a loss of concentration, and therefore she may not reach O. This has happened a few times. But, usually I can bring her to the brink, back off only slightly for a bit, then bring her back. I would never do that more than twice or I'm really pushing my luck. 

So, who here enjoys edging? Any tips? Does it ever cause you to lose concentration? 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Yep. To some degree. Βut if you're worried about your w you can auto edge to some degree before you are with her by watching porn or else wise stimulating your mind but without release. It's more about buildup mentally as opposed to physical edging. But then your arousal will amplify your feelings achieving similar things, but with the added benefits of being more present and aroused when you're with her, which she'll appreciate.

My w had done edging hj's some times but Its hard for her to stop and hard for me to stop her. She's not the type to take that control, which frankly has a domineering edge to it. I think a woman needs to be able to let you overshoot and miss a pleasurable O to do it properly, and that means she has to be emotionally removed at that time. It sounds good in principal but hard for many women in practice IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> I do this with my wife, but not too often. In my experience, it does lead to better orgasms, but it can also cause some women to lose out too. My wife is one of those women who needs concentration to get to an O. Throwing her off of her rhythm can lead to a loss of concentration, and therefore she may not reach O. This has happened a few times. But, usually I can bring her to the brink, back off only slightly for a bit, then bring her back. I would never do that more than twice or I'm really pushing my luck.
> 
> So, who here enjoys edging? Any tips? Does it ever cause you to lose concentration?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Used to do it with an old fwb,we used to have a bet on who could hold out the longest,the wager was a forfeit,oral,and I never minded losing.lol.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh I reread - you mean edging her. Ha ha I agree my w definitely has a hard time getting close then not getting there. I think it's more a guy thing. Women's orgasms last much longer so edging is something that can extent the heights longer for a guy but a woman might not need that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, my fiance and I do this a lot. He likes it, I like it. It's a win for everyone. lol Sometimes, sex is fun when it's rushed, but I prefer lots of edging and teasing done on me, and sometimes I think he might like what I do, but he tells me when the teasing is too much. lol


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you doing this for you or for her? Be aware that a woman can experience pain if she is ready to orgasm and then - not. It is also a matter of trust. Once a woman has experienced that pain, she won't be likely to trust you with her body as freely.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

If my wife questions my Google search on this... as unmindful as it is, I'm blaming you guys. :wink2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Are you doing this for you or for her? Be aware that a woman can experience pain if she is ready to orgasm and then - not. It is also a matter of trust. Once a woman has experienced that pain, she won't be likely to trust you with her body as freely.


Yes, this is mostly me doing this with her, not so much her doing this to me. I have good communication with her so I make sure she is into it. There have been only a few instances where she lost her orgasm. I felt horrible! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> So, who here enjoys edging? Any tips? Does it ever cause you to lose concentration?


In my opinion if you are going to prolong or extend your female partner's pleasure in the bedroom, DO NOT mess around with the plateau phase. Instead focus on prolonging her excitement phase by extending foreplay as much as possible. Avoid any and all contact with her most sensitive erogenous zones in favor of giving attention to other areas of her body usually ignored. Once she starts begging, THEN give her what she wants and do not mess around. The result is that the female orgasmic phase is way more profound than compared to that of a male.

Badsanta


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Edging does not work for my wife whatsoever - backing off always ruins any chance of her getting off. It's far better to bring her to orgasm, wait a few minutes, then work towards the next - the second is always much more intense for her.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Since your wife is LD, this is an especially risky technique to employ.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife and I have been into chastity play going on 5 years so edging is only what I get most times rather than an orgasm. My wife gets to have an orgasm at anytime, anyway without having to reciprocate. However, she loves to hear me moan in sexual frustration. Although we used to deny me for up to 4 months, it was basically just to see how long I could go without an orgasm. These days I am denied an orgasm between 1-3 weeks. It is really like tantric sex where you have sex as you normally do but all that is missing is the 10 seconds of my orgasm. Other than that we have sex like everyone else but I do get edged for up to an hour and kept there by my wife who is very good at it. Yes, I do wear a custom made chastity cage 24/7. Despite fantasy posts to the contrary, I can give myself an orgasm and can escape. I am not forced but rather asked for this when my wife wanted to tease and deny me for longer periods of time than my will power could handle. After a few years I got very used to wearing it like I did with my wedding band. I mostly wear it because it rubs against me all day and night which keeps me sexually aroused 24/7. I feed off of that sexual energy and am addicted to the anticipation of an orgasm, more than the orgasm itself. 

Remember the days when you were single and getting ready for a date with a girl who you just met? You did not know if you would have sex that night and were horny as heck since you had not been with a woman for awhile, that is how it is every time we have sex. I shower and shave to get ready for the evening and my wife and I make love but whether or not I get to orgasm is up to her and she dearly loves to deny me. I remain sexually excited until the next time we have sex, still not knowing if I can oragsm or not. I thought it was stupid until I tried it and the orgasms, when I am given them, are so spectacularly intense that they border on painful. Getting edged a few times a week with no orgasm for a few weeks will blow your mind.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

We edge. Though it's pretty easy to do with me. I'm crazy sensitive. He's gotten me to the brink without ever touching my erogenous zones, put it that way haha! He can drag out a session a helluva long time do that to me. Then give me my orgasm and start the whole process again. I enjoy doing it to him too, though I like my exhibition, so I LOVE sexually frustrating him when he CANT finish. For example, at his parents house in the hallway just around the corner from where they are sitting, etc. I do it at home too, but he knows if I can get my hands on him during a "no-no" moment, I will. I know his body fantastically well especially when using.my hands or mouth. Guy can last a long time when we have sex, but he's at my mercy any other way. So I can get him to the brink pretty damn fast... When I want too.  

Does it count as him edging me when I reach the brink from giving HIM oral? 

We have had debates about this with no resolution.

I even had an O once from going down on him, he didn't even touch me! 

So can you edge someone without touching them? Guys, would you count that as a win for you?


----------

